# HIIIIIIIIIII from NJ



## addicta a MAC (Aug 21, 2008)

Im in shock with all the M.A.C. / or makeup lovers out there. This site is amazing. I cant believe i thought my addiction was actually abnormal. I knew there had to be some people out there like me but its astonishing to see so many!. This is great i feel like i can relate to so many. Now .. after i discovered this site im on it everyday and its one of the first things i do while at work!.

But yeah just wanted to post this and say Hiiiiii to everyone and hope to meet many people!

-nely


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## VioletB (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra, fellow MAC junkie.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 21, 2008)

*~*Welcome!!!*~*


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2008)

*waves hello*


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

